# my dsl  is blinking constantly



## prathameshra (Jul 28, 2012)

i have bsnl uld 850 plan but from 2 days my dsl  is blinking constantly plz tell me is modem problem or line problem i post snr value

snr value is 18.5 (downstream) and 18.1 (upstream)

signal attenuation 41.3 (downstream) and 27.4 (upstream)

loop attenuation 41.3 (downstream) and 27.6 (upstream)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Its a line fault. Does the phone work fine too?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 28, 2012)

Line issue get it checked


----------



## rishitells (Jul 29, 2012)

Though this is a line problem, but it's better to purchase a new modem. I was fed up of this problem and I finally purchased a D-Link wifi modem. BSNL modems are crap.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^^^^yeah..I bricked a bsnl Modem....


----------

